# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  flumycon a wczesna ciąża

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Mam takie pytanie ponieważ lekarz stwierdził u mnie grzybice pochwy, która szybko powróciła najpierw dał mi gynalgin ( i w czasie brania kazał mi sie starać o dzidziusia - bo mamy z tym problem, a akurat mialam dni płodne) więc zrobiłam 2 dniową przerwę, dokończyłam branie gynalginu i za kilka dni znowu mam tą grzybice ide ponownie do lekarza i przepisał mi flumycon 200mg , a ja jakby się udało byłabym w 14 dniu ciąży czy jest wtedy jakies zagrożenia dla dziecka, boję sie wziąc kolejne tabletki. Bardzo proszę o szybką radę

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeżeli chodzi o flumycon brak jest wystarczających badań prowadzonych u ludzi, natomiast z badań przeprowadzonych na zwierzętach wynika, że stosowanie azolowych preparatów przeciwgrzybicznych w dużych dawkach może być toksyczne dla matki i płodu, a także powodować wady wrodzone płodu. Jednak dawki terapeutyczne nie wywierają podobnych skutków. Inne źródło potwierdza to przy czym jednak zaznacza,że obserwowano pojedyncze przypadki toksycznego działania flukonazolu (który zawiera flumycon) na płód wtedy, kiedy przyszłe matki przyjmowały wysokie dawki przez 3 miesiące lub dłużej. Mimo powyższych doniesień uważa się, że flumycon może być stosowany w ciąży w takich przypadkach, gdy w opini lekarza oczekiwana korzyść dla matki przewyższa potencjalne zagrożenie dla płodu. Mówiąc inaczej, ciąża jest przeciwwskazaniem do stosowania leku, ale wielu lekarzy go stosuje (raczej w małej dawce, po 50-100 mg).

----------


## Gojka01

Wydaje mi się, że powinnaś wrócić do swojego lekarza i porozmawiać z nim o tym, możesz też poszukać tutaj informacji http://www.niulife.pl bo zawsze warto poszperać też w sieci. 
Moim prywatnym zdaniem jednak nie powinno być zagrożenia w tak wczesnej ciąży.

----------

